# weird yellow stuff around oil cap



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hey well i changed my oil and when i took off the oil cap there is like some thick yellowish stuff around the filler tube. Not actually in the oil. So i cleaned it off and stuff, well its been about 2 weeks since i changed the oil and i just bought a new cap and took off the old one and the yellow stuff is there again. Not sure what it is, its like light yellow thick kinda greasy stuff. Is this normal. ive never seen it before and i change the oil every 3000 but i have never seen this before.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's condensation.
possibly from only short drives or a blown head gasket.


----------

